# Tombstone projects



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Achuta!(hello)since im at my dads right now,and he loves me  we will be going to home depot tomorrow,in search of insulation foam,as we will soon be making tombstones for the first time.I would like to get some ideas for designs,pointers, and tips,etc.if you would like to share knowledge and links or photos,please do.I will be searching the internet one my own for instructions and such. Please and thanks!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

on the monsterlist, there's a bajillion tombstone how-tos after the main alphabetical listings.


----------



## BallstonManor (Jul 31, 2008)

Just let your imagination flow. Here's a great link full of templates for basic tombstone shapes.

http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/instructions/tombstone_templates/index.html

I just used my electric carving knife to cut them out. It works better than anything else I had on hand. To letter them, I used my dremel with router attachment, but I think for anything else I do I'm going to mask off the area and then spray a super light coat of spray paint on there to eat away the foam. It's quicker, easier, and less mess.

Show us your progress!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

UGH!!!!!! The guy at home depot was being real stupid today.He says that they dont have any pink insulation foam,only pink fiberglass,so he gave me that crappy beady white stuff.well, it'll have to do for now...


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Draik, if you're not happy with what you were sold, TAKE IT BACK. Don't let people push you in to something you don't want.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

im fine actually,its just not what i was looking for.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Draik, you will NEVER find the pink or blue foam in CA, its' either not up to code, or it's not needed in our climate. Don't worry though, I made this stone using the white beaded stuff. 








It's carvable, if you are careful. I cheat by using white wall spackel on it before carving letters. Helps hold detail.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I was just experimenting with a dremel and white bead styro, and there was no problems with the epitaph carving... I'd try a really sharp blade and change it frequently (be careful!) for cutting the basic shapes.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

All my stuff is made from the white foam. I'm not a pro but it looks good when the TOT's come by.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> Draik, you will NEVER find the pink or blue foam in CA, its' either not up to code, or it's not needed in our climate. Don't worry though, I made this stone using the white beaded stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOOOOLYYY CCCRAAAPPPP!!!!!!!!...thanks for the info,now its the states fault.spackle, sharp blade, dremel. Got it

I also got some great stuff for the first time.Whats this about only using it in one shot?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

You could also experiment with a woodburner too to see if you can get a decent looking stone. Set aside a scrap that is just for playing with and go crazy!

The great stuff is mainly for insulation inside walls, around small spaces and the like, so it comes out in a sort of sloppy foam. It expands after about an hour to about twice it's size. Wear OLD clothes, gloves and do your best to not get it on yourself or anything you don't mind ruining (globs on the patio or porch might be a problem so plan your work area too). Acetone will remove it in the foamy/sticky stage. It sticks to EVERYTHING and once it hardens, it's there permanently - thus the need to be careful. It also will clog up the tube applicator because it's not like it can tell once it's out of the nozzle, so try to use it all in the same session.

Some of the other posters with more experience may have a trick to get the tube to not clog...


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

my Styrofoam has been at my dads for a while,but he managed to bring it over today. Ive got some basic designs drawn on right now but the actual shape isnt cut yet.



























we are presantly debating on how to cut it out,i think a rotary/dremel might work,but im not sure.we might buy a foam cutter thing from micheals,needing suggestions


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I once saw a tombstone design where the stone looked like it was split down the middle, sort of, it was also lit in orange from the inside. I don't remember the epitaph but it should be easy to figure something out.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice designs ... should look great when your done!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

The one on the right will say something akin to "Bite me"


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

im cutting my tombstone shapes now,pics soon


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Did you get that $20 hotwire foam cutter from Michaels, D? It don't work worth squat on the pink or blue foam but on white beady stryrofoam that sucker cuts like a magic spell (it was designed for white styro). I think it's a great buy. Hey good shape choices; you should have a bangin' graveyard. Since the styro's a bit crumbly be sure you give it a good sealer/basecoat to protect it before final painting.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

nope,didnt get a chance.Heres the shapes so far:








"Bite me"








"on the contrary"








Celtic cross, the biggest one

















These last two,im not sure if im gonna carve the shapes on top out of the styro,carve it seperately, and attach it, or make it out of a different medium(papier mache,clay,etc.)Any suggestions?


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

How do you keep the styrofoam from breaking or blowing over? I wouldn't imagine its very sturdy???

How do you secure these puppies to the ground?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Ironside said:


> How do you keep the styrofoam from breaking or blowing over? I wouldn't imagine its very sturdy???
> 
> How do you secure these puppies to the ground?


The thick white Styrofoam is actually pretty stiff. I cut a groove in the back of the tombstone, glue a section of PVC into it, flush with the bottom. It slides right over the rebar that I have pounded into the ground.

You can also secure the tombstone onto a plywood platform painted black to make it free standing.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Draik, when using Great Stuff, when you are done remove the removable nozzle and soak it in some acetone for a few seconds. Then turn the can upside down and let the acetone eat off the great stuff stuck in the can's nozzle. If you used the straw you can run some acetone through that also. Now you can still use the can of great stuff again if you use it within a month or so. Acetone will also remove it from your hands and some other surfaces.

To stand my stones in the ground I use a blow torch and heat the end of a long metal rod, like a piece of rebar. Then I run it up through the stone from the bottom making a hole on each side of the stone about 8-10 inches long. I then insert a piece of pvc into this hole. Then I pound rebar into the ground to mount it on. You have to be careful when doing this not to tear into the side of your stone. If you do you will have to glue it in like Warrant said. Also a good idea.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

For some reason this posted twice. So I deleted this one.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks. Im almost done with the paint, will finish tomorrow. I may post pics tomorrow or thursday,cause my grandparents took the camera with them to washington. They should be home tomorrow


----------



## JacksonManor (Jun 27, 2007)

A note on the Pink / Blue foam. We Bought blue foam from http://www.gavrieli.com/ they are local to us. I am in Burbank, CA where Pink / Blue foam is not available in hardware stores.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

why thank you for the link


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

hey,is there any specific method of filling in all the little foes in the styrofoam? and what ways can i add more texture?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

If it's like the white bead foam surface you can always brush on a thin coat of Monster Mud over the surface. That should fill in any uneven surfaces. For added texture and help with weather, put a coat or two of Drylok over the MM and then paint your final coloring and your done.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

ive no experience with monster mud,and i dont have any drylok. Anything that i might be able to do today?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, since it is getting down to the wire ... try adding a little sand with your latex paint. It will give you some texture and help fill in the uneven surface. It should do in a pinch.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

didnt get the best paint jobs,but I love them,and i think i had some good ideas


----------

